# MEAT!!



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm looking at raising some meat goats.. figure it ain't no different then deer and lopes... gonna try it and rabbits... 
New Zealands .. goats? still researching
Open to hear from anybody who can offer advice...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The Boer goat was developed in South Africa in the early 1900s for meat production, and that is the meat goat of today ... also might want to look at the spanish goat, it was a 'meat' goat once apon a time ...

As for the New Zealands ... :2thumb: unless the red eyes bother you. (and you would be surprised at the number of people it does).:dunno:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> The Boer goat was developed in South Africa in the early 1900s for meat production, and that is the meat goat of today ... also might want to look at the spanish goat, it was a 'meat' goat once apon a time ...
> 
> As for the New Zealands ... :2thumb: unless the red eyes bother you. (and you would be surprised at the number of people it does).:dunno:


I was just researching the Boers... $600.00 and up !!! uh!! WOW... must be a cheaper way to get into it.. cross breeds or something... I can't see that much for a goat...lol

Red eyes ? lol not a problem...

Any idea where to get non registered Boers?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Check you local papers and places like craigslist. We have a Ag. Review (well N.C. does) where people can post animals/plants for sale. You could check your local feed stores, some of them have for sale/wanted boards.

You also might want to wait till after Easter ... (around here lambs and goats both go sky high before Easter) Just something to think about.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Check you local papers and places like craigslist. We have a Ag. Review (well N.C. does) where people can post animals/plants for sale. You could check your local feed stores, some of them have for sale/wanted boards.
> 
> You also might want to wait till after Easter ... (around here lambs and goats both go sky high before Easter) Just something to think about.


Good ideas Andi , I'll try that..thanks !


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

The goat we had was a boer. We got him free from a relative's relative who couldn't keep it any more. Goat is very tasty. The limited ammount of it that I've eaten has reminded me of venison.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I love goat- it is like a mix of lamb and venison.. very yummy!
But I do have a tiny suggestion-If you are going to go to the bother of raising your own animals... Look for a milking goat instead- they have to be bred each year to freshen them for milk and while they might not have as much meat on them a good milking goat's boy babies(girls are kept to be bred for the next generation of milkers) are just as yummy as a "meat" goat would be.
The goat that our family would sometimes get would be younger boys from a family that raised goats for milking as their children had problems with cows milk but not goat. (I can not remember which breed they were tho-- I think they were Nambians-long very floppy ears and very tame/docile lovey little critters.)
We used to either bury them in a pit and roast them like you would a hog or on a spit over charcoal like a good pig.
Goat milk is just as nice a cow milk and if you keep the big stinky males away from the females with milk you don't get any "goaty" tasting milk. It would kill two birds with one stone after SHTF.
Goats can also eat things that other animals (like cows) can not.. Sure you do have to watch what they are eating cuz like any milk producing animal they can eat stuff that will tinge the milk with off flavors, but not any worse than keeping your cows out of the poison ivy!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I love goat- it is like a mix of lamb and venison.. very yummy!
> But I do have a tiny suggestion-If you are going to go to the bother of raising your own animals... Look for a milking goat instead- they have to be bred each year to freshen them for milk and while they might not have as much meat on them a good milking goat's boy babies(girls are kept to be bred for the next generation of milkers) are just as yummy as a "meat" goat would be.
> The goat that our family would sometimes get would be younger boys from a family that raised goats for milking as their children had problems with cows milk but not goat. (I can not remember which breed they were tho-- I think they were Nambians-long very floppy ears and very tame/docile lovey little critters.)
> We used to either bury them in a pit and roast them like you would a hog or on a spit over charcoal like a good pig.
> ...


So funny I'm having this exact talk with the LOM as I type.. she says exactly what you did... We have Nubian milkers.. I think 3 are about ready to pop.. plus we are getting some cut bucklings.. this is a better approch then what I had in mind.. 
Will let yawl know how it works out.. told her if the boy try's to make a pet out of them I'll cook him !! lololol


----------

